# Super League Switzerland 29-30 May



## A_Skywalker (May 26, 2009)

29 May 17:15 Basel v Young Boys 1.61 3.60 5.00    
29 May 17:15 FC Zurich v Grasshoppers 1.61 3.60 5.00    
30 May 14:45 Aarau v FC Vaduz 1.40 4.20 7.00   
30 May 14:45 FC Sion v Bellinzona 1.83 3.40 4.00    
30 May 14:45 Lucerne v Neuchatel Xamax 2.10 3.25 3.25


----------

